# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Как удалить интегрированный в XP SP3

## vistwork

Для легализации установленных XP был приобретен GGK, но на одной из машин стоит винда с интегрированным SP3, соответственно обновление винды не идет, ругаясь на то что установленная винда новее чем на компакт диске, что собственно верно. Но удалить этот SP3 не получается, потому как его нет в списке программ. А на диске с GGK стоит SP2.

----------


## Silkoni

Если Вы не делали точку восстановления на XP-SP2 до установки SP3
то наврятли вы сможете сделать откатку системы. Лично у меня вначале стояла SP2 потом я обнавил ее до SP3 и в программах она присутствует для откатки системы на SP2.

----------


## vistwork

Еще раз обращаю внимание на то, что SP3 интергрированный, и точки восстановления для отката к SP2 быть не может.

----------


## vistwork

Вообщем все просто, из информации которая размещена на Мягкософте, выяснилось, что смена ключа не является обязательным, хотя рекомендуется, так что если не получается сменить серийник, просто клеим наклейку на системник и, ждемс визита важных дядек...

----------


## iks

ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЙ ПРИВЕТ!!!! У МЕНЯ ГАЛКА СТОИТ НО SP 3 не светится !!!! как удалить его? Спасибо! 

MyUninstaller не видит СП 3 
KB936929 он жэ СП 3 нет в установка удаление программ.

----------

